# Trying to find someone who will refurb split rims



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi
Does anyone know a firm in the midlands who can refurbish split-rim (2 piece) alloys please? Plenty of bods who will do them in one piece but no-one it seems who wants to do a decent job.
Thanks in advance.
Dom


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

dsolds said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know a firm in the midlands who can refurbish split-rim (2 piece) alloys please? Plenty of bods who will do them in one piece but no-one it seems who wants to do a decent job.
> Thanks in advance.
> Dom


Try www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk - quote from their website: -

"Can you refurbish split rims?"
There are 2 main types of split rim wheel, firstly a 3 piece split rim - these can be refurbished but must be broken down into the 3 sections prior to the refurbishment. The second type are cosmetic split rims - these can vary regarding their suitability for refurbishment. Please contact us to discuss your specific type of wheels.

Do remember though we can of course re-coat or re-polish the edges of split rims without having to break down the wheel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

try asking image wheels, they make 2 piece and 3 piece so they will either do it or know of someone who can.

http://search.orange.co.uk/redirect...ewheels.co.uk&u=http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Chaps. Will get on to this first thing tomorrow.
Dom


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Jus Wheels on here


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, so far I have spoken to 4 companies in Birmingham.
2 said they don't do splits. One did say he could do them without splitting them but the stainless embellisher would have to be painted instead of polished. Erm, no ta.
1 said they will do them but cannot guarantee the results ???? WTH??  
But, one said a tentative yes subject to seeing them first.

So armed with said scruffy wheels I went down to see him. Apparently they are BBS alloys made for Jaguar so it was familiar ground for him. He was concerned at the level of scruffiness as there is a good deal of work to do but he did accept them.

I politely asked if I could look at some of his work which he agreed to readily. The standard of what I saw is amazing. Compared to new wheels, his refurbished ones are like a detailed version. No defects in the paint that I could see anywhere, unlike some brands of new rims which look like they need work when they're brand new.

So we then got on to the subject of cost. A most reasonable £100 per wheel including a 1 yr guarantee, tyre removal, refit, balancing etc. (These rims are over £450 each new from Jag)

I asked if he preferred cash or a cheque and the conversation got even more interesting, if you know what I mean  

Will post pictures once I get them back and assuming I feel able to recommend him I will also post contact details for him. 

Thanks for your help in the searches Fellas, for a newbie it helps getting pointers for where to start. Much appreciated.

Dom


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Jus Wheels on here


Yes, speak to Mark, he'll look after you and do a cracking job... :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

he said he dont do it anymore  ^^^


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

try Jim at Autoperfection...he's based in Bidford on Avon


----------



## ANDY S2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dom i need 2 of my BBS LMs refurbing could i have the details from the guy whos
doing the jag BBS wheels cheers


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Try www.pureklas.co.uk

They have a great rep.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm fairly sure these guys can, they have a good reputation:

http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk/

(Milton Keynes if that counts)


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

if they are 2 piece rims they should be easier to do, as the actual 'rim' doesnt spilt apart just the face.

i refurbed my 2 piece ones myself, and ive just had a set of 3-piece ones refurbed which i will put back together myself


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I did get them back but to be frank, they were less than perfect. To be fair, the guy did call me before he painted them (powder coat) and showed me the severity of the corrosion, pitting etc.

Since this was powder and not paint then the imperfections could not be filled since the heat would have pickled the filler.

Anyway, net result is that they look a lot better than they did beforehand but they are far from perfect.

Would I recommend the guy? well, yes for one piece wheels which are not badly corroded. If you have 2 piece or excessive corrosion then I would suggest someone who uses 2K paint rather than Powder Coat. I have seen his work on one piece wheels and it is among the best I've seen but 2 piece are a bit beyond the scope of his workshops.

He also gave me a serious discount as he was not happy with them either. And the other up side is that I bought some new tyres for my Merc while I was there. 80 quid each for brand new Continental 245/45/17 Z rated. About half price as I recall so well chuffed with that.

Bloke is Prestige Wheels in Erdington, Birmingham. Ask for Mike. Note the above caveats though.


----------

